# FMA'ers: MartialTalk Now Has A MySpace Page!!!



## Guro Harold (Oct 28, 2007)

Just wanted to spread the word that MT now has a Myspace page!

The announcement is here. The Myspace page itself is: www.myspace.com/martialtalk.

-Palusut


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us posted!!!   Brad   :highfive:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks great I need one for myself. Have to get signed up.


----------

